# Blue Limestone Lake



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Managed to get out today for about 1.5 hours. Managed to catch a nice, i'd guess 10inch Rainbow for my first fish this year. Manged to miss a few bites too. Im sure tomorrow it'll be very busy with the Trout stocking, and Delaware schools on spring break, so i'll be back there next week.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i stopped by there last saturday and talked to a guy that had about six trout in a bucket most were smaller 8-10" he was fishing on bottom with berkley power bait. saw him catch three in the 20 mins that i was there. your right though that it will be busy wait until about a week after they stock it and every one forgets about that place thinking that all the trout have been caught out then once it calms down you should be able to go in there and clean house


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna try to get some bass out of there too. Heard there were some in there, and wouldnt mind catching a few. Heck i'll probably fish it until the algae(sp?) gets all over the lake, and Delaware gets some height to it. Was down there Monday and it was the lowest i've seen it. Main boat ramp was closed off, as was the parking lot. Not sure what they're workin on there, but the docks at the marina were in. Overflow parkin was open yet.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Corn - There are some very nice bass as well as crappie in there. The best time for the bass is when the algae is in there, just use top water lures.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

6 in a bucket isnt the limit 5 per person? even if there are two ppl fishin i was told by a game warden u have to have 2 seperate containers and or stringers.


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

2 separate stringers? Never heard of that, I thought it was 5 fish per license.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you put a canoe on blue limestone?


----------



## marka88 (Mar 9, 2005)

I don't believe you are allow to put a conoe in Blue limestone.


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

No boats, or wading allowed at Blue Limestone.


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

where in Deleware is BLL?


----------



## Corn (Aug 19, 2005)

From Powell, 23 North to 36/Williams street, turn left, about a mile down Williams street you'll see a big ole white sign saying Blue Limestone Park, which is on Kings street, turn there, and follow road all the way in.

::sign is on right hand side


----------



## Fishing_Chef (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks, I am always looking for new places to fish.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

This is an older string, I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with bass. I was planning maybe to try a trip this weekend, I love the chance to fish a good quarry when it is available. The trout would be a plus but from the other strings it seems like slim pickings unless it is after the stocking.


----------



## Chunk (Feb 27, 2007)

I haven't caught a bass there in a few years. Last time I saw someone catching bass was a year or so ago when the whole top of the lake was covered with massive algae blooms. They were using a plastic frog on 60 lb. test because that was the only way you could get the fish out of the darn mess, but they brought in some giant ones close to 8 lbs. The the City has been killing off the algae since then. You can often see some big bass in the sunny shallows, but won't touch anything you throw at 'em.


----------



## billycaines (Jul 31, 2008)

Chunk said:


> They were using a plastic frog on 60 lb. test because that was the only way you could get the fish out of the darn mess, but they brought in some giant ones close to 8 lbs. The the City has been killing off the algae since then.


i was watching Roland Martin Last night on my DVR. They where fishing with those plastic frogs on top of grass weed on the ol' Mississippi river. Roland said to keep the bass out of the heavy weeds, you have to get it to the surface after setting the hook, pull your rod to the side at 45 degrees, then use the bass's side body to skim over the algae. This also prevents them from jumping, so they don't move much, or get the chance to get hung up in the surface weeds.


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Chunk said:


> I haven't caught a bass there in a few years. Last time I saw someone catching bass was a year or so ago when the whole top of the lake was covered with massive algae blooms. They were using a plastic frog on 60 lb. test because that was the only way you could get the fish out of the darn mess, but they brought in some giant ones close to 8 lbs. The the City has been killing off the algae since then. You can often see some big bass in the sunny shallows, but won't touch anything you throw at 'em.


The city has done a prett poor job of killing it off. There were a number of times I was there checking things out and you'd be hard pressed to fine more than 10 feet of open water. Pretty sick stuff.

I've been told by a few old timers that the only way to catch bass at Blue Limestone is early AM or at night. When the sun isn't out and only with top water. But, I've never caught any there so, couldn't tell you from first hand experience.


----------

